# Welcome Bart who we are proud to introduce



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*****************


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like Bart is fitting right in. Thanks for rescuing him!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like Bart is working out great as the latest member of your pack! Thank you for giving him his forever home.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Awww, bless you!
He looks like he is getting along great with yours.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*********************


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Bart is gorgeous! I love Shepherds. So awesome he has a home with you. Thanks for posting all of the pictures of him and taking him in! What a beautiful guy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one gorgeous dog. He looks very young still. Seems to be fitting in great with the rest of your gang. Thank you for rescuing him. He looks so happy. Makes me cry with happiness.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Bart!!!!! Looks like you're a Golden at heart!!!! Bless you for the rescue and adding him to your pack!!!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

**********************


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

We must have been posting at the same time.....it is still great that he can stay with you until he finds the right home! Everything happens for a reason. Love him!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How old is he ans ws is his story?
He has a beautiful face!.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

********************


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for helping Bart. 

I have owned two shepherds in the past, one looked a lot like Bart, so GSD's have a special place in my heart. He looks like he is very happy to have his new friends.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a beauty. When you get his coat back in shape and get him back up to a good weight he will be stunning. Thanks for fostering him Kimberley.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is freakin' gorgeous!! I want a GSD one day... good thing I am in FL ! LOL


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

**************************


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Our rescue, German Shepherd Dog Bart
> 
> I believe Bart would like to thank Karen519:smooch: for her post
> about rescues in need and to this forum for being here:curtain:,
> ...


 
I have such a weakness for GSD'S.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How great of you to rescue this boy and foster him till he gets a forever home..... Thanks You.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is already beautiful, thank you for rescuing him, he looks like he enjoys playing with all the other ones.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bart..*

Bart:

* You are one Beautiful Boy *and it looks like you have alot of heart!!

You Deserve the very best in life and most especially a very loving home!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He's a beautiful dog! So glad he's fitting in so well with his new friends & family.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well he doesn't look like a golden but he oes seem to have the heart of one. And by the time he leaves your house, He'll think he is one!

Are you going to try and train him for some type of service?


----------



## badgramma (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello Sweetheart.
Will have batches of cookies for you. For the granddogs. Thanks to Gail.
12 dozen. By this weekend. Thanks for everything tonight. 
I am glad to be home.
I will let you know how all testing goes tomorrow.
Love you your MUM.
very proud of my baby girl. Even if they did give me the wrong baby at the hospital. I am kidding kimmy. You are mine. very proud.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wrong baby at the hospital....LOL....somehow I believe that.

Hooch


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I lost my GSD in December, Im still feeling her loss.....Bart is beautiful......They are such intriguing dogs.....so impressive......Lucky You! Lucky Bart!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

************************


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Most definitely good luck on the tests. By the way I have been known to eat a dog treat or two so that isn't stopping me.

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

**********************


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

************************


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My sister has been owned by a GSD for the past 30 years. She started with Sable and has her first White. Bart is beautiful and look at those ears!!! They certainly stand up nice and straight!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhhh, bless you for being "mom" to Bart for the present time! I, too have no doubt her will shortly find a forever family. HeeHee, in the fitrst couple of pics Bart looks like he wants to be a Golden! Then he realizes that your kids think of him as a Golden so he fits right in! Precious pics!

Jazzys Mom


----------

